# DIY Ebike fire destroys home



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Yikes!

"According to the Maryland State Fire Marshal, Robert Floto was loading lithium-ion batteries into the bike's battery pack when two of the lithium battery terminals touched, creating an explosion that caused other batteries to explode and ignite nearby combustibles."https://www.bicycleretailer.com/industry-news/2018/10/09/homemade-e-bike-project-catches-fire-destroys-home#.W8Sr-SRlChA


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

tahoebeau said:


> Yikes!
> 
> "According to the Maryland State Fire Marshal, Robert Floto was loading lithium-ion batteries into the bike's battery pack when two of the lithium battery terminals touched, creating an explosion that caused other batteries to explode and ignite nearby combustibles."https://www.bicycleretailer.com/industry-news/2018/10/09/homemade-e-bike-project-catches-fire-destroys-home#.W8Sr-SRlChA


Sounds like it was a problem with the DIY battery specifically; not the whole DIY bike.

Regardless; there's some serious energy stored there.


----------

